# Stihl 020AV needs points and condenser



## Sordfish (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a module that could work??Any ideas?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

This is an igniter that replaces the point and you use the old coil,
p/ n 1114 400 1005, double check with a dealer but that should work .


----------



## Sordfish (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks... I will check with dealer.
Does Igniter not need condenser?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sordfish said:


> Thanks... I will check with dealer.
> Does Igniter not need condenser?


No, that part basically converts the ignition over to a solid state type setup. No points or condenser are used with this conversion.


----------

